# new to turkey.



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got a 12ga and want to try for turkey possibly this year. Could someone recommend a size shot and what choke is best for this.


----------



## Hunt'N'Fish (Jul 11, 2011)

Lots of different options out there for both chokes and shot size. What make/model of 12 gauge are you using?


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hunt'N'Fish said:


> Lots of different options out there for both chokes and shot size. What make/model of 12 gauge are you using?


american arms Silver II O/U


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

would copper plated #5 with a modified or IC choke work?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

polarbear78 said:


> would copper plated #5 with a modified or IC choke work?


Yes essentially any choke and load will work... But it will have its limitations.. A good set of standards is to shoot at a large piece of paper 36x36 at 25 yards and draw a circle around the densest portion (with adjustable sights) and keep moving out in 5 yard increments to where your gun fails to put 100 pellets in a ten inch circle.. With the combo you suggested I would believe your gun will have a 25-30 yard maximum range based on my standards.. 

I personally shoot HW 7s.. Way more pellets for increased pattern density and they out penetrate lead 5s..


----------



## Mr pike (Sep 14, 2009)

You will have to spend time patterning your gun forsure. Every single gun made ( I believe ) shoots different. Even if the gun you have is the same exact brand and model as someone you know has, dont assume what works in his gun will work in yours. Get a good brand name full/ xtra full turkey choke tube, then experiment with different shot size and weight of loads such as 2oz, 1 7/8oz, 1 3/4 oz 2 1/8 oz. Shot size is important too and remember you cannot go any larger then #4 in Michigan. It took me literally 3 outings with a patterning board ( about 6 hours ) to get my Browning 12ga. deadly at 40-45 yards, then i did my 10ga. :sad:. It will take time, just break it up over a few outings so it doesnt smoke your shoulder. My 10ga. doesnt like the size shot or brand that my 12 ga.likes. Wear ear protection, it will help with the urge to flinch while squeezing off these heavy loads. Good luck.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

The first step in successfully hunting turkeys is location. If youve seen or heard turkeys somewhere, start there. If not, drive country roads looking for turkeys. They are most active in the spring and usually hit agricultural fields early in the morning or late in the day. Look for black spots moving around in distant fields. They are easy to spot in pastures and hay fields.


----------

